# Redfish - New Free Aquarium Magazine



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a new free aquarium magazine in PDF format

Redfish Aquarium Magazine

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I love free magazines. Just downloaded it to my iPad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2011)

*Issue 2 is out now*

Thanks for the plug Vic 

Just letting you know issue 2 of Refish Magazine is out now and available for download.

Cheers,
Julian


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

No problem. It's always nice to have another source on the web.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice magazine thanks.
The
Discus article was done well.
Wondering who wrote it. Could
Be someone I know.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed ....it's a very nice magazine. The discus article was a good one and had some great photo's as well. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2011)

The Discus article was done by our very own editor, David 

Thanks for the kind words and support.

Julian


----------

